# HP Compaq 8200 Elite All-in-One PC switches on, no display... Possibly Motherboard??



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I hope someone is able to help with my issue...

I have a HP Compaq 8200 Elite All-in-One PC, it switches on (power light, mobo light, no POST beeps) but there's no display on the screen. I've carried out the following in order to try and rectify the problem but to no avail.

- Power reset
- Removed RAM (gives continous, single beep) and reseated
- Removed & reseated PW jumper
- Reset CMOS

This model does not have a HDMI port so I am unable to check if it's the display, but when I tried an external USB keyboard there were no power lights on the keyboard itself. I'm assuming it's the motherboard that's the culprit but wanted to get a second opinion. 

Thank you in advance!

:smile:


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

any sequence to the power lights?
are the fans running?


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Dave Cummings said:


> any sequence to the power lights?
> are the fans running?


Thank you very much for your reply. Yes the fans are running - although after about 40 seconds or so they get very loud.

No sequence to the power lights, behaving as normal as far as I'm aware (it's not my PC, I'm working on it for someone else). Anything in particular I should be looking out for?

Lesley


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

A little background information about the onset of this problem will give us an idea of what could be happening, for example, was there a lightning strike or thunderstorm and power loss, after which the PC no longer POSTS, or, is the pc being powered up for the first time after a long time in storage, etc.


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> A little background information about the onset of this problem will give us an idea of what could be happening, for example, was there a lightning strike or thunderstorm and power loss, after which the PC no longer POSTS, or, is the pc being powered up for the first time after a long time in storage, etc.


As far as I know the PC was working as normal just a few days ago - nothing out of the ordinary happened - it just didn't want to play ball one day.

Hope that helps!

Lesley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this it as it seems to have a vga port and display port https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...all-form-factor-pc/5037931/document/c02781693


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

joeten said:


> Is this it as it seems to have a vga port and display port https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...all-form-factor-pc/5037931/document/c02781693


No, it's this one: https://support.hp.com/au-en/product/hp-compaq-8200-elite-all-in-one-pc/5078590

I got that one on my first search too lol.

Lesley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I realized my mistake I missed out all in one, the info here around page 96 might be worth checking http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03745665 I know you feel nothing is going on with the led's but a careful check might give some clue.


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

joeten said:


> I realized my mistake I missed out all in one, the info here around page 96 might be worth checking https://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03745665 I know you feel nothing is going on with the led's but a careful check might give some clue.


Getting a 'page not found' error from the link, is it working your end?

Lesley


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

LesleyP said:


> Getting a 'page not found' error from the link, is it working your end?
> 
> Lesley


Use https://bit.ly/2Oaf9wz


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Stancestans said:


> Use https://bit.ly/2Oaf9wz


Still no luck accessing the page... :facepalm:

In the meantime I will take a closer look at the LEDs and report back.

Thank you for the replies! :thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok go back to your original link in post 7 then on the HP page choose trouble shooting and scroll down to the link for the maintenance manual and around page 96 (it was for me) there is info on the led's etc.


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

joeten said:


> Ok go back to your original link in post 7 then on the HP page choose trouble shooting and scroll down to the link for the maintenance manual and around page 96 (it was for me) there is info on the led's etc.


You're a star, thank you. Will have a read and report back. :thumb:


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all :smile:

Took another look at the PC this morning after reading through the troubleshooting manual.

When I switch the machine on the *********** LED stays on continuously (as normal) and no red flashing light as mentioned in the HP troubleshooting steps.

However... when I remove the RAM and switch the PC on, I get beeps and the power LED flashes orange.

There is no HDMI port on the PC so I am currently unable to hook it up to an external display (to rule out screen issues) 

Think it's time for a new mobo?

Thanks

Lesley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, the beeps when no ram is installed is as it should be, my guess at this point would be your graphics may have failed obviously this is not a definite merely my thoughts, all in ones are as you have found out difficult to troubleshoot so if your not comfortable taking things apart or it is still under warranty then getting it repaired either under the warranty or by a tech you trust would be the way to go.


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

joeten said:


> Hi, the beeps when no ram is installed is as it should be, my guess at this point would be your graphics may have failed obviously this is not a definite merely my thoughts, all in ones are as you have found out difficult to troubleshoot so if your not comfortable taking things apart or it is still under warranty then getting it repaired either under the warranty or by a tech you trust would be the way to go.


I've only had to deal with one other AiO and it wasn't a pleasant experience... :facepalm:

The PC is no longer under warranty, and I'm confident enough to replace the motherboard myself - I just wanted a second opinion in regards to whether that was actually the faulty part or not. Last thing I want to do is replace a part that is perfectly fine :rofl: :nono:

Lesley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have 2 other contributors to the thread lets see if they have any other thoughts.


----------



## LesleyP (Jan 31, 2013)

joeten said:


> We have 2 other contributors to the thread lets see if they have any other thoughts.


Of course! :smile: I didn't mean to exclude anyone, my apologies.

Lesley


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I did not think you were so no apology required.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Defective memory also causes similar issues, and since its easier to test/replace them compared to the mobo, I would take them out and test each stick individually. IF the system won't POST with either stick, I would test them on another computer to make sure they are indeed functional.


----------

